# Vertical Ear (Tube ear)



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

We have been breeding Boer goats for the past 6 years and so far we have had 3 goats with the vertical ear. All of them were born without the vertical ear, but by the time they were 2 weeks old they had 1 ear folded vertically. I never really paid attention until this year when I noticed that he was born with both ears hanging down and then around 2 weeks old one was vertical. I looked back at pictures of the other 2 that we had it happen with and it was the same thing. I just assumed they were born with vertical ears. So I guess I was just curious, if anyone knew anything more about, i.e. it's just not something that shows up until they grow more. All 3 were bucklings and all have been or will be wethers. The first 1 we used as a companion for our buck until he got nasty and we sold him. The second 1 we are currently using as a companion for our buck. And the one that we had this year will be my son's market goat project. I know that this is a cull factor and would definitely wether any bucks that were born with ears like this and sell any does as pets or for meat. This is Si with his tube ear


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I just noticed on one of my favorite girls that her ear is a vertical fold too. Now I have to decide what to do with her. Don't know if it comes from her mama as that was the first set of kids out of her that I had and she aborted this year. I'm bummed. I've got a commercial herd and not registered....but still....


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

We don't have a registered herd either and so far I have been "lucky" that it has been bucklings that have had the vertical ear. I would be really bummed too if it was a doe that I wanted to keep :-(


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We once had a beautiful doe, great producer with vertical fold. She never did pass the trait.
Every few years one will pop up, totally unrelated to anybody else.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow, really Nancy. I just thought that they would pass it on to their kids. Definitely something to consider. I will say the 2 wethers we kept we never had any issues with their ears being infected. Did your doe every have any issues with her ear?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's like other traits; for example teat structure. You go along having decent teats then bam. A nicely built animal then you check the plumbing & it's a mess. 
I did have to check her ears on a regular basis & dig out globs of wax.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Is this a multi breed issue? What other problems other than aesthetics can it cause?


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

It can cause chronic ear infections.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I am assuming LaManchas don't have this issue!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It can very well be genetic and passed on, just like any defects, and depending on who that animal is bred to.

It isn't something you want to breed too, if you want show animals, but for meat it is OK.

Infections/bugs are possible with Tube ear.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Toth Boer- That's why we have wethered the 3 that we have had, because I didn't want the chance of passing it on. Will it count against my son since he is showing it as his 4-H market goat?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It shouldn't count against your son in a market class. They should be judging on meat quality in it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree, showing in a market class it should be OK.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you both!


----------

